# Problems at Canadian Coast Guard Base Prescott



## MarkOttawa (7 Apr 2017)

At CCG in 1998 I was doing DFO emergency preparedness for govt as whole when Prescott base on own initiative took charge of local response to the Great Ice Storm and did bang-up job--looks like wouldn't be able to do that today:



> COAST GUARD NOT PREPARED FOR SPILL: RUNCIMAN
> 
> *Media release* [by the senator]
> ...
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Apr 2017)

World Class was mainly focused on improving the sea lanes that would be used by tankers. Prior to that CCG was shrinking it's operations everywhere and reducing the number of navigational aids significantly. Unclear how much money will actual reach the pointy end in the OPP, but I note in our program that the real money arrives in 2 years which means we will get to spend a lot just before the election starts. But then I am a cynic .


----------

